# The conditional and "should" in Brazil



## DerDrache

Oi todo mundo

Duas perguntas:
1) Me lembro de ter ouvido que em Brasil, nao se usa muito o condicional correto. No lugar dele, se usa geralmente o imperfeito, né? Quando se deve usar o condicional correto?

2) Como se diz "should"? "devia" ou "devaria"? Provavelmente isso tem algum a fazer com a minha primeria pergunta.

Obrigado


----------



## Alandria

DerDrache said:


> Oi todo mundo
> 
> Duas perguntas:
> 1) Me lembro de ter ouvido que em Brasil, nao se usa muito o condicional correto. No lugar dele, se usa geralmente o imperfeito, né? Quando se deve usar o condicional correto?
> 
> 2) Como se diz "should"? "devia" ou "devaria"? Provavelmente isso tem algum a fazer com a minha primeria pergunta.
> 
> Obrigado



Usamos, sim, "deveria", "gostaria", "faria". O imperfeito no lugar do condicional me soa típico regionalismo de São Paulo e Portugal.


----------



## Chriszinho85

DerDrache said:


> 1) Me lembro de ter ouvido que em Brasil, nao se usa muito o condicional correto. No lugar dele, se usa geralmente o imperfeito, né? Quando se deve usar o condicional correto?


Eu fiz uma pergunta parecida num outro _thread_ e segundo me disseram, o imperfeito é usado coloquialmente no lugar do condicional tanto no Brasil como em Portugal.  Você pode ler o _thread_ aqui.


----------



## Alandria

Chriszinho85 said:


> Eu fiz uma pergunta parecida num outro _thread_ e segundo me disseram, o imperfeito é usado coloquialmente no lugar do condicional tanto no Brasil como em Portugal.  Você pode ler o _thread_ aqui.



No Brasil depende do falante e da região. Aqui não é tão comum usar o imperfeito no lugar do condicional como ocorre em lugares como SP, por exemplo.


----------



## olivinha

DerDrache said:


> Oi todo mundo
> 
> 2) Como se diz "should"? "devia" ou "devaria"? Provavelmente isso tem algum a fazer com a minha primeria pergunta.
> 
> Obrigado


 
Oi, DerDrache.
Quanto à sua segunda pergunta, eu prefiro a tradução _deveria_ para should. Por exemplo:
I should go - deveria ir
we should have done - deveríamos haver feito

Às vezes se pode até traduzir o _should_ no tempo futuro.
They should be here anytime now.
Deverão chegar a qualquer momento.

Agora como pretérito imperfeito eu não consigo encaixar a idéia do _should_.
O


----------



## Outsider

"Should" pode aparecer em qualquer tempo: deveria, devia, deve, deverá... Isto deve ser um pouco confuso para quem vem do inglês, mas basta ter em atenção quais os tempos em que aparecem os outros verbos relacionads da frase ou texto.


----------



## olivinha

Eu não entendo _should_ como _devia_, mas parece que casa com o modo que se usa _devia_ em São Paulo e Portugal, como foi dito acima.
O


----------



## spielenschach

*1.* It’s cold today. You’d better wear a coat when you go out.
You’d better wear a coat – era melhor vestir um casaco; devias vestir um casaco; era melhor que vestisses um casaco; farias melhor se vestisses um casaco.
*2.* I think all drivers should wear seat belts. – Penso que todos os condutores *deviam *usar cinto de segurança = Penso que todos os condutores *deveriam *usar cinto de segurança.
*3.* Tom should go to bed earlier. He goes to bed late and he’s always tired.
Tom should go to bed earlier – O Tom *devia* ir para a cama mais cedo = O Tom *deveria* ir para a cama mais cedo.
*4.* It’s a good film. You should go and see it. 
You should go and see it. – *Devias *ir vê – lo
*5. *When you play tennis, you should always watch the ball. – Quando jogas ténis *devias* olhar sempre para a bola.
*6. *I think Carol should buy some new clothes. – Penso que a Carol *devia *comprar algum vestuário.
*7. *You watch TV all the time. You shouldn’t watch TV so much.
You shouldn’t watch TV so much. – Não *devias *ver tanto televisão.
*8. *It’s late. I think I should go home now. 
I think I should go home now. – Penso que eu *devia *ir já para casa.
*9. *I don’t think you should work so hard – Penso que não *devias *trabalhar tanto.
*10. *I don’t think we should go yet. It’s too early.
I don’t think we should go yet – Penso que ainda não *devíamos* ir embora.
*11. *Do you think I should buy this hat? – Achas que eu *devia *comprar este chapéu?
*12. *What time do you think we should go home? – A que horas achas que temos de (*devemos*) ir para casa?
*13. *If you should hear anything, let me know. – Se *ouvires* alguma coisa, diz – me. = Should you hear anything let me know.
*14. *Should he has cheated, he has to be punished. – Se *enganou*,tem de ser castigado.
*15. *If you get wet, you should change your clothes immediately – Se te molhares deves mudar de roupa imediatamente.
*16. *They demanded he should leave. – Pediram par se ir embora (Disseram que *devia* [tinha de] ir embora).
*17. *They suggested she should apply again. – Disseram (sugeriram) que *devia *requerer de novo.
*18. *I should have thought you knew. – *Devia* ter pensado que sabias.
*19. *You shouldn’t have eaten so much last night – Não *devias* ter comido tanto na noite passada.
*20. *The parcel I sent you should have arrived by now. – 
A encomenda que te enviei *deve* ter acabado de chegar (deve ter chegado agora).


----------



## Outsider

spielenschach said:


> I think all drivers should wear seat belts.


Ou também:

I used to think all drivers should wear seat belts. --> Eu pensava que todos os condutores deviam usar cinto de segurança.

Faz sentido para você assim, *Olivinha*?


----------



## Macunaíma

DerDrache said:


> 1) Me lembro de ter ouvido que em Brasil, nao se usa muito *o condicional correto*. No lugar dele, se usa geralmente o imperfeito, né? Quando se deve usar o condicional correto?
> 
> 2) Como se diz "should"? "devia" ou "devaeria"? Provavelmente isso tem algum a fazer com a minha primeria pergunta.


 
Bem, na prática esse tempo verbal não existe, o condicional. Mesmo em inglês ele é oficialmente chamado de _Future in the Past_. Em português nós usamos tanto o _Futuro do Pretério_ como o _Pretérito Imperfeito_ para expressá-lo. O que existe são tendências regionais e preferências pessoais. No Brasil, de modo geral, usa-se mais o_ Futuro do Pretérito_ ( deveria ), e o_ Pretérito Imperfeito_ ( devia ) é considerado ligeiramente mais coloquial, porém não é incorreto. Em Portugal, me parece que o _Pretérito Imperfeito_ é a forma mais usada, e na minha região, que fica no centro de Minas Gerais, também:

_- Se eu fosse você, eu comprava ações da Vale do Rio Doce. _
_- Se eu soubesse que as ações da Petrobrás iam estagnar a R$ 46,00 eu tinha comprado ações de bancos._

Eu uso o _Futuro do Pretérito_ como condicional a imensa maioria das vezes, mas essa não é a forma correta, apenas a mais usada aqui no Brasil. 

Macunaíma


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Bem, na prática esse tempo verbal não existe, o condicional. Mesmo em inglês ele é oficialmente chamado de _Future in the Past_.


Em inglês, sempre tenho visto usar o nome _conditional_. Em francês também. E não me parece que em espanhol se diga _futuro en el pasado_ ou _futuro del pretérito_ com muita frequência.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu comecei a estudar inglês com um professor particular, um inglês que havia sido professor secundário na Inglaterra e que vivia em Diamantina casado com uma brasileira e com filhos brasileiros. O Francis (que era como meu professor se chamava) me ensinava usando os mesmos livros que se usavam nas escolas inglesas e ele nunca mencionou o termo _conditional tense_. Eu só vim a ouvir _conditional tense_ depois que eu comecei a estudar através de livros para aprendizes de inglês como segunda língua e achava que esse fosse um termo usado apenas para efeitos didáticos pelos professores que ensinavam inglês como língua estrangeira. Mais tarde é que eu descobri que _conditional tense_ também era conhecido dos nativos.

Eu ainda tenho meus livros do tempo do Francis, e, nas tabelas de conjugação verbal, o que aparece é _Future in the Past_ e o tal _conditional tense _não é mencionado. Em português também não se fala em _"Tempo Condicional"_. Quanto ao espanhol e ao francês, eu não saberia dizer porque nunca estudei essas línguas.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Em português também não se fala em _"Tempo Condicional"_.


Em Portugal, "condicional" é o termo mais habitual. Alguns autores consideram-no um modo, e não um tempo (como se faz em francês).


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Ou também:
> 
> I used to think all drivers should wear seat belts. --> Eu pensava que todos os condutores deviam usar cinto de segurança.
> 
> Faz sentido para você assim, *Olivinha*?


 
Eu pensava que todos os condutores deviam usar cinto de segurança.
Bem, as usual , Out, você tem razão. 

Agora não sei por que, eu haveria dito:
I used to think all drivers were supposed to wear seat belts.
E haveria traduzido:
Sempre pensei que os motoristas deveriam usar cinto de segurança.

E estas, te soam estranhas?
O


----------



## Outsider

olivinha said:


> Agora não sei por que, eu haveria dito:
> I used to think all drivers were supposed to wear seat belts.


É porque interpretou a frase como "eu pensava que era obrigatório os condutores usarem cinto de segurança".

A interpretação que eu tinha em mente era outra, "eu (antes) pensava que _devia ser_ obrigatório os condutores usarem cinto de segurança"; sugerindo que quem fala mudou de opinião ou que a lei foi alterada entretanto.


----------



## spielenschach

O should é o auxiliar do condicional, mas não só, portanto quando se fala em should pode não ser condicional,

A) por exemplo, pode ser auxiliar do modo conjuntivo:

If he *should *come give him this – Se ele *vier *dá – lhe isto
If I shoud fail you would despise me. – Se eu *falhasse*, tu desprezavas – me (desprezar – me - ias).
It is necessary that he *should *know all. - É necessário que ele *saiba* tudo.
Everybody thought that he should win. – Toda a gente pensava que ele *ganhasse*. (que ele iria ganhar; que ele ganharia)
B) E aqui tem razão o Outsider, pois serve também de auxiliar do condicional e é chamado por autores ingleses de «past subjonctive», «future preterite» ou «conditional»:

I told you that I *should *come today – Eu disse – te que *viria* hoje.
If he said that, I should believe him. – Se ele disse isso, eu *acreditaria *nele.
Nesta função usa – se geralmente com as primeiras pessoas.

C)* Should* pode ainda ser usado como verbo principal no sentido de «*dever*» (ter o dever de):

You *should *go – Tu *deves* ir (tu devias ir).
He *should* have waited – Ele *devia* (deveria) ter esperado
Como verbo de significação própria, se é empregado com um infinito simples, traduz – se pelo presente do indicativo (tu deves), ou pelo imperfeito (tu devias); se for empregado com um infinito perfeito, traduz – se pelo imperfeito do indicativo ou pelo condicional (devia ou deveria)

D) Should aparece em muitas frases coloquiais que exprimem opinões:

*1.* - Do you think it’s cold outside? – Achas que está frio lá fora?
- I *should *think so! - Eu acho que sim!
*2. *- Don’t you think he’s very stupid? – Não achas que ele é muito estúpido?
*– *I *should* say so! – Concordo, acho que sim.
*3.* – Look, the child is asking for a sweet; I *should *give him one. 
– Olha, a criança está a pedir um doce. Eu dava – lhe um (acho que lhe podias dar um).
*5.* – Can I wait here? – Posso esperar aqui?
*-* I *shouldn’t *think so! – Acho que não.

E) Muitas vezes *should *corresponde à nossa forma perifrástica *haver de*, na linguagem coloquial:

*1.* You *should* hear him sing. – Havias de ouvi – lo cantar!
*2.* I was going out and whom *should* I meet? John. – Eu ia a sair e quem é que eu *havia de encontrar*? O João!
*3.* Why *should* she bother me?! – porque é que ela me *há – de aborrecer*?! (Porque é que ela me anda a aborrecer?!).


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> "Should" pode aparecer em qualquer tempo: deveria, devia, deve, deverá... Isto deve ser um pouco confuso para quem vem do inglês, mas basta ter em atenção quais os tempos em que aparecem os outros verbos relacionads da frase ou texto.


OBRIGATORIEDADE – MUST

Se fores com um amigo, não o podes obrigar a usar cinto de segurança:

- Eh pá, acho que deves pôr o cinto (acho que devias usar o cinto de segurança) – I think you *should wear* the seat belt.

Mas ele está – se nas tintas. Tudo fica em águas de bacalhau.

Dali a pouco aparece a polícia de trânsito, manda – o parar e diz – lhe:
- O Senhor tem de colocar o cinto de segurança (tem de usar o cinto de segurança) – You *must *wear the seat belt.

E ele põe o cinto sem alternativa.


----------



## Outsider

Mas _dever = should_.


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Mas _dever = should_.


Pois, verbo principal.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Mas _dever = should_.


 
Dever = must, ought, should, need, depende do contexto. 
Must = dever: The lights are on, they must be at home.
As luzes estão acesas, eles devem estar em casa.

Ou seja _must_ nem sempre é obrigatoriedade.
The _verb_ *Must* has 3 meanings:
*Meaning #1**:* be obliged, required, or forced to
Synonyms: have, have got, need

*Meaning #2**:* be logically necessary
Synonyms: should, ought, need

*Meaning #3**:* be likely or probable
Synonym: have

Acho que saí um pouco do tópico...
We ought to go back to _should_. 
O


----------



## Chriszinho85

Macunaíma said:


> Em Portugal, me parece que o _Pretérito Imperfeito_ é a forma mais usada, e na minha região, que fica no centro de Minas Gerais, também:
> 
> _- Se eu fosse você, eu comprava ações da Vale do Rio Doce. _
> _- Se eu soubesse que as ações da Petrobrás iam estagnar a R$ 46,00 eu tinha comprado ações de bancos._


 Não sei se vocês tiveram a oportunidade de dar uma olhada no linque do _thread_ que postei, mas lá eu tinha perguntado sobre uma variação na formação desse tipo de frase.  Usando o primeiro exemplo do Macu, seria assim:

-_Se eu fosse você, eu ia comprar ações da Vale do Rio Doce._ 

A Vanda foi a única que confirmou que coloquialmente é comum usar essa construção na região dela.  Acho que é usada também por cariocas.  Alguém pode confirmar? Eu gostaria de saber também se alguém mais sabe em que outros lugares é mais comum usar essa construção.


----------



## Macunaíma

Chriszinho85 said:


> -_Se eu fosse você, eu ia comprar ações da Vale do Rio Doce._


 
Não. Lamento não saber explicar por quê, mas definitivamente isso me parece errado. Não se usam verbos auxiliares para exprimir o condicional. Ou é o Futuro do Pretérito ou o Pretérito Imperfeito. Em_ "eu ia comprar",_ _ia _está no Pret. Imp. do verbo _ir_. Se estivesse no Fut. do Pret., a frase também estaria errada: _Se eu fosse você, iria comprar..._

_Eu ia comprar ações quando.... _
_Eu ia comprar ações, mas..._
_Eu ia comprar ações se fosse você _


Não tome esses __ como algo categórico, eu apenas não acho que isso seja idiomático, e certamente faz parte da norma culta da língua.

P.S.: Será que isso tem algo a ver com a diferença entre verbos de ação e verbos de ligação? Porque, olhando este thread eu acho que a fórmula com os verbos auxiliares funcinam quando o verbo principal é um verbo de ligação.

_Se você viesse ia/iria ser mais divertido_
_Se você usasse um jeans ia/iria ficar mais apropriado_
_Eu ia estar em casa vendo TV se vocês não tivessem me chamado_

Colegas, o que vocês acham?


----------



## Chriszinho85

Macunaíma said:


> Não. Lamento não saber explicar por quê, mas definitivamente isso me parece errado. Não se usam verbos auxiliares para exprimir o condicional. Ou é o Futuro do Pretérito ou o Pretérito Imperfeito.


É, isso já foi discutido no outro tópico.  Na verdade, eu só queria saber em que outros lugares é comum ouvir pessoas falando assim.  No outro _thread_, a Vanda, para comprovar que as pessoas falam assim na região dela, pediu para os seus alunos completarem a frase “se eu tivesse dinheiro...”  e achei interessante que a maioria respondeu com “eu ia...”


----------



## spielenschach

Chriszinho85 said:


> É, isso já foi discutido no outro tópico. Na verdade, eu só queria saber em que outros lugares é comum ouvir pessoas falando assim. No outro _thread_, a Vanda, para comprovar que as pessoas falam assim na região dela, pediu para os seus alunos completarem a frase “se eu tivesse dinheiro...” e achei interessante que a maioria respondeu com “eu ia...”


SHOULD serve também de auxiliar do condicional e é chamado por autores ingleses de «past subjonctive», «future preterite» ou «conditional»: 

I told you that I *should *come today – Eu disse – te que *viria* hoje.
If he said that, I should believe him. – Se ele disse isso, eu *acreditaria *nele.
Nesta função usa – se geralmente com as primeiras pessoas.


----------



## spielenschach

Chriszinho85 said:


> Não sei se vocês tiveram a oportunidade de dar uma olhada no linque do _thread_ que postei, mas lá eu tinha perguntado sobre uma variação na formação desse tipo de frase. Usando o primeiro exemplo do Macu, seria assim:
> 
> -_Se eu fosse você, eu ia comprar ações da Vale do Rio Doce._
> 
> A Vanda foi a única que confirmou que coloquialmente é comum usar essa construção na região dela. Acho que é usada também por cariocas. Alguém pode confirmar? Eu gostaria de saber também se alguém mais sabe em que outros lugares é mais comum usar essa construção.


Em Portugal dir - se - ia
- _Se fosse a si (col), *comprava* ações da Vale do Rio Doce._ 
e também
- _No seu lugar, *compraria* ações da Vale do Rio Doce._


----------



## Alandria

spielenschach said:


> Em Portugal dir - se - ia
> - _Se fosse a si (col), *comprava* ações da Vale do Rio Doce._
> e também
> - _No seu lugar, *compraria* ações da Vale do Rio Doce._



Isso que está em vermelho é possível em Portugal?


----------



## MOC

Sim, e também "se fosse a ti" ou "se fosse a ele(s)/ela(s).


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Sim, e também "se fosse a ti" ou "se fosse a ele(s)/ela(s).



Mas qual é a lógica nessa construção? Não estou criticando, apenas gostaria de entender.


----------



## spielenschach

Alandria said:


> Isso que está em vermelho é possível em Portugal?



Sim é normal, eu pus coloquial entre parêntesis. Claro que não se emprega com pessoas de cerimónia:

*1. Se fosse a si*? Não ía por aí... A Sra Dra. Maria José  Nogueira Pinto deve ser uma pessoa que, quando lhe adoece o cão, deixa-o morrer  em vez de o levar ao *...
2. *Na sexta-feira telefonou-*me* e comunicou-*me* que  *ia* estar fora o fim-de-semana *...* “*Se fosse a si* dava-lhe  uma sova” — diria o careca franzino que lê o jornal *...
3. *Quanto ao zelo familiar do meu avô, eu *se fosse a si*, não  tinha tanta certeza… *...* coisa que ouviu foi mestre Fausto a dizer «A  curiosidade *matou o gato*…». *...*
4. ...proferiu Paul num pânico súbito. - Bom, *se fosse a si não*  lhes ensinava nada, pelo menos para já. Limite-*se* a mantê-los calados.  *...*


----------



## Alentugano

Alandria said:


> Mas qual é a lógica nessa construção? Não estou criticando, apenas gostaria de entender.



_Se eu fosse a si_ = _se eu fosse você

_Quanto à lógica, ela é a mesma que em_ Eu espero por si = eu espero por você

_Poder-se-ia argumentar que em português _clássico_ esta não seria uma boa construção, mas a verdade é que é bastante comum em português europeu. O nosso colega Outsider deu uma excelente explicação sobre o tema num thread  recente.


----------



## spielenschach

Alandria said:


> Mas qual é a lógica nessa construção? Não estou criticando, apenas gostaria de entender.



Não tem lógica, é coloquial, idiomático. Claro que na sua formação deve ter tido. Se fosse a si quer dizer, se eu fosse você, e uma pessoa mais culta já traduz num português mais formal «se eu estivesse no seu lugar». Mas o povo, a expressão é de origem popular, fala com o coração nas mãos e o fundamental é as pessoas entenderem mas se ninguém metesse uma ordem nisso era de facto uma confusão.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Poder-se-ia argumentar que em português _clássico_ esta não seria uma boa construção, mas a verdade é que é bastante comum em português europeu.


Acho que não é bem uma questão de clássico contra contemporâneo, porque também se diz "se eu fosse a ti". Quer dizer o mesmo que "se eu fosse tu", mas é um bocado mais coloquial.

Enfim, acho que nos afastámos do tópico outra vez...


----------



## spielenschach

Outsider said:


> Acho que não é bem uma questão de clássico contra contemporâneo, porque também se diz "se eu fosse a ti". Quer dizer o mesmo que "se eu fosse tu", mas é um bocado mais coloquial.
> 
> Enfim, acho que nos afastámos do tópico outra vez...


Que é isso, afastar - se do tópico. O tópico é o fulcro. Mas o Português é assim, tudo o que se relaciona interessa. Não há tópicos absolutos!...


----------



## Vanda

Ahem, mas aqui no fórum tem "este probleminha" do _off-topic_ que está cada vez mais sendo exigido dos moderadores, uma vez que o fórum está ligado aos dicionários e o administrador faz questão que se mantenha os assuntos restritos e ligados aos temas...


----------



## spielenschach

Vanda said:


> Ahem, mas aqui no fórum tem "este probleminha" do _off-topic_ que está cada vez mais sendo exigido dos moderadores, uma vez que o fórum está ligado aos dicionários e o administrador faz questão que se mantenha os assuntos restritos e ligados aos temas...


E não se pode fechar um olhinho de quando em vez, já que o "dura lex sed lex" também não é bem assim, há que haver também a responsbilidade de quem manda já que as normas são sempre generalizantes. Sabe Vanda, esses desviozinhos revelam vontade de aprender e dá normalmente jeito a quem pergunta e a quem se mete de permeio. Com tanto rigor o fórum até nem rende tanto como de facto podia. E é tão elogiado. Por que não fazer jus a tanto encómio?
Sem ofensa


----------



## djlaranja

Chriszinho85 said:


> Não sei se vocês tiveram a oportunidade de dar uma olhada no linque do _thread_ que postei, mas lá eu tinha perguntado sobre uma variação na formação desse tipo de frase. Usando o primeiro exemplo do Macu, seria assim:
> 
> -_Se eu fosse você, eu ia comprar ações da Vale do Rio Doce._
> 
> A Vanda foi a única que confirmou que coloquialmente é comum usar essa construção na região dela. Acho que é usada também por cariocas. Alguém pode confirmar? Eu gostaria de saber também se alguém mais sabe em que outros lugares é mais comum usar essa construção.


 
Pessoal,

Só para confirmar a pergunta: sou do nordeste e também por aqui é raro ouvir alguém falar o futuro do pretérito. Em geral, utiliza-se o imperfeito.

Aliás, quanto à questão, existe até uma anedota de que o futuro do pretérito do verbo querer é indizível, como se fosse um trava-línguas:

Eu quereria
Tu quererias
Ele quereria
Nós quereríamos
Vós quereríeis
Eles quereriam

Evidentemente que se encontra, em escritos formais, o futuro do pretérito em lugar do pretérito imperfeito. Embora seja aceitável o uso do imperfeito, acredito que isto se deve mais ao uso sincopado (lei do menor esforço) característico da língua falada que terminou por consagrá-lo.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que o futuro do pretérito de _querer_ raramente se usa, qualquer que seja a variante da língua portuguesa. Lembro-me de ler na gramática de Cunha e Cintra que é habitual os verbos modais serem usados no imperfeito em vez do condicional. Presumo que é o caso deste.


----------



## HouseFan

Aqui, em São Paulo, o futuro do pretérito é comum, mas não é regra. 
Eu jamais ousaria usar o verbo _querer_ no FDP (futuro do pretérito, pra deixar claro ), escolheria outro como _gostar _que é muito mais usado.


----------



## Alandria

HouseFan said:


> Aqui, em São Paulo, o futuro do pretérito é comum, mas não é regra.
> Eu jamais ousaria usar o verbo _querer_ no FDP (futuro do pretérito, pra deixar claro ), escolheria outro como _gostar _que é muito mais usado.



Oi, HouseFan.
Já ouvi muitos de vocês falarem "eu casava com ela" em vez de "eu casaria com ela". "eu comprava aquele vestido pra ela" em vez de "eu compraria aquele vestido pra ela". Aqui no ES a forma que vocês usam soa estranho.


----------



## HouseFan

Tudo bem, Alandria?
Então, não dá para precisar.
Acredito que o fdp seja mais usado nas situações em que você solicita algo ou alguma coisa mas não deseja soar mandão ou arrogante.

Ele é usado com bastante freqüência no setor de comércio/serviços, por exemplo.

Nas situações hipotéticas, como o exemplo que você citou, não é tão comum:
"Se ela quisesse, eu casava na hora!"
"Se eu tivesse grana, comprava tudo!"
"Você comprava esse carro?"

Fica estranho mesmo. 
Por acaso, quem é essa tal garota que todos os paulistanos querem casar com, hein??


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> Acho que o futuro do pretérito de _querer_ raramente se usa, qualquer que seja a variante da língua portuguesa.


E acho que é justamente por isso eu quase nunca me lembro, em espanhol, de usar _querría_ quando a situação pede, acabo dizendo _quería_ para tudo. Por exemplo, normalmente, eu diria:
Hoy yo _quería _compartir con vosotros...
en vez de: 
Hoy yo _querría_...
Deve ser pura influência do português...
O


----------

